# ZA Pro and Kazaa



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I downloaded Zone Alarm Pro 3. It works great but I cannot even open Kazaa while Zone Alarm is running. When I click on the Kazaa icon nothing happens but it works fine when ZA is closed. I went in the controls and manually gave Kazaa access and I played with the security settings, but still nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I wonder if there is another program running with Kazaa that you need to give access to. If you have NT/2000/XP, you can look in the task manager/processes to see if anything else is running...

I used to use ZA, but went to a hardware firewall after having issues with ZA. I believe that a hardware firewall is better, but ZA is still better than nothing. ....


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Perhaps ZA is trying to tell you something


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

try www.kazaalite.com or give kazza privliges with zone alarm.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Kazaa Lite is what I am using, I did a system restore last week so there are no hidden regular Kazaa files on my PC and I did give ZA privilages to access Kazaa Lite, it just wont load


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

After I removed the spyware from Kazaa, it wouldn't load until I made the imposter spyware file that Kazaa would recognize as the real spyware file. Is that maybe what happened with you, Steve?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I contated ZA and they said there are nissues with using Zone Alarm in conjunction with Kazaa Lite. The whole reason why I got ZA again is becasue Im planning to download a huge file from Kazaa that should take about 8 hours to download and I would feel better with the extra protection. Ill hold off on downloading it untill Morpheus gets their act together and come out with a final edition of thier new s/w.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I did manage to get my problem fixed the other day. And the solution poped up at me a few times but I ignored it. If any of you are fimilar with ZA, you know I am refering to the update notification. All I had to do was update to the newset version, I was running 3 and now I have 3.0.188. Everything works great now


----------

